# Echostar 15 Launch - Successful Launch! Everything "Nominal"



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Russia's Proton-M carrier rocket with a U.S. EchoStar 15 telecommunications satellite will be launched on Saturday from the Baikonur space center in Kazakhstan.

The launch is scheduled for 22.40 Moscow time [18:40 GMT]. The satellite is scheduled to separate approximately 9 hours, 13 minutes after the liftoff.

EchoStar 15 will replace the EchoStar 3 satellite, launched in October 1997. It will provide Ku-band services over the eastern continental United States from its orbital position of 61.5 degrees West.

http://en.rian.ru/science/20100710/159753340.html

Coverage:








More information about satellites at 61.5.

More information at SatBeams.com


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck 15


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

At the risk of sounding DENSE, is there concrete plans for use, other than replacing, that has been already talked about that I can identify with or is it just long-term?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Russia's Proton-M carrier rocket with a U.S. EchoStar 15 telecommunications satellite will be launched on Saturday from the Baikonur space center in Kazakhstan.
> 
> The launch is scheduled for 22.40 Moscow time [18:40 GMT]. The satellite is scheduled to separate approximately 9 hours, 13 minutes after the liftoff.
> 
> ...


This is more important to me than the moon thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hoophead said:


> At the risk of sounding DENSE, is there concrete plans for use, other than replacing, that has been already talked about that I can identify with or is it just long-term?


Replacing is the key and most important mission, especially as nine transponders at 61.5 are unusable and Echostar 3 failures continue. But E15 is also a more powerful satellite ... so it should be easier to receive and subject customers to less rain fade. It will also allow E12 to become a completely spot beam satellite (no ConUS fed from E12) which should allow more spot beams to be brought online.

As Echostar put it in a recent application to the FCC:


> The "CONUS-plus" capability of EchoStar 15 will increase the capacity of EchoStar's customer, DISH Network Corporation ("DISH"), to provide High Definition programming to subscribers, and its advanced spot-beam technology will enhance DISH's ability to provide local-into-local stations across the country. The requested STA will ensure EchoStar is able to bring the technically advanced satellite into service as soon as possible to improve the services available to its customers while its pending application is under consideration.


Echostar has applied for an STA to put the satellite into immediate use. Keep watching the uplink activity threads for channel moves and additions.

As for now ... everything is nominal ...
http://www.ilslaunch.com/echostar-xv-mission-control


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

So did it go? If this was a directv launch this thread would be 30 pages already. :grin:

I hope it went I am scheduled for install next Saturday!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> This is more important to me than the moon thing.


Neil Armstrong or tomorrow's eclipse?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DavidMi said:


> So did it go? If this was a directv launch this thread would be 30 pages already. :grin:


"Nominal." DISH customers seem to be a little less high strung.



> I hope it went I am scheduled for install next Saturday!


I doubt that it will be online by then but DISH is really pushing to get it online ASAP. This won't be one of those "let's test it for months" launches. It is going straight to 61.5 (61.55 +/- 0.05 to be exact) and when the FCC approves will be serving customers as soon as they can.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From the "media advisory" for the launch ...

*Target Orbit at Separation:*
Apogee: 35,786 km (22,236 miles)
Perigee: 6,030 km (3,747 miles)
Inclination: 18.7 degrees

*Spacecraft Separation:*
Approximately 9 hours, 13 minutes after liftoff

This will be at approximately 11:53pm ET this evening.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> "Nominal." DISH customers seem to be a little less high strung.
> 
> I doubt that it will be online by then but DISH is really pushing to get it online ASAP. This won't be one of those "let's test it for months" launches. It is going straight to 61.5 (61.55 +/- 0.05 to be exact) and when the FCC approves will be serving customers as soon as they can.


DISH customers have more experiance at launches, and Charlie likes to keep his customers informed about them. That goes a long ways.

That said - I would also cheer for DirectTV having a successful launch.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

scooper said:


> That said - I would also cheer for DirectTV having a successful launch.


+1. Competition is good.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone know if they will rebraodcast the launch? I set a manual timer from 2:30 PM EDT to 3:30 PM but when I went to view it somehow it was corrupted and I received an error message.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You could try the ILS website. Forget their URL however...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

www.ilslaunch.com


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> +1. Competition is good.


As a Directv customer I agree. The money spent on these sats and the high risk of deployment make me sit on the edge of my seat every time there is a launch. It appears this sat will help elevate some failure problems. It will not be many years before Directv and Echostar will have to replace sats at EOL. Each new sat will be more powerful and provide better service. Let them FLY.  And we Directv guys do get pretty wound up over new sats. :lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

scooper said:


> www.ilslaunch.com


kamsamneda, scooper-sama.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Posted by ILS Communications Team, 6:55 p.m. EDT on 10 July 2010

We have confirmed that the Breeze M upper stage has
successfully completed its 3rd and 4th burn, as well as
jettisoning its additional propellant tank. The vehicle is
now in a 5-hour coast period, during which we will have
nothing to report. The 5th burn is scheduled to start around
11:33 p.m. EDT, or 03:33 GMT. Separation of the EchoStar XV
spacecraft is scheduled to follow the 5th burn completion by
about 13 minutes.
______________________________________________________

In other news, it looks like NORAD knows where it is ...

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10191.93010786  .00000064  00000-0  00000+0 0    14
2 36792 049.2458 217.4997 7226119 359.7973 000.2037 02.26328392    00

ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10191.98452039 -.01592443  00000-0 -49367+1 0    21
2 36792 049.2315 217.4466 7222275 359.8115 044.6577 02.26835664    07
```
Epoch Sat Jul 10 18:19:21 EDT 2010
Longitude 45.8597828 West
Latitude 0.24319113 North
Apogee 35833.13
Perigee 419.04
Period 10:36:14.62

Epoch Sat Jul 10 19:37:42 EDT 2010
Longitude 25.9443481 East
Latitude 49.2189083 North
Apogee 35760.78
Perigee 418.31
Period 10:34:49.25


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> As a Directv customer I agree. The money spent on these sats and the high risk of deployment make me sit on the edge of my seat every time there is a launch. It appears this sat will help elevate some failure problems. It will not be many years before Directv and Echostar will have to replace sats at EOL. Each new sat will be more powerful and provide better service. Let them FLY.  And we Directv guys do get pretty wound up over new sats. :lol:


they have already had sats reach EOL and be replaced


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I always wondered why DTV satellites has TLE from number 1, but echostar's appearing after first or second ten.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*EchoStar XV Mission Success*

Posted by ILS Communications Team, 11:55 p.m. EDT on 10 July 2010

We have had a successful mission with the Proton M Breeze M
rocket, carrying the EchoStar XV satellite built by Space
Systems/ Loral. We have had confirmation that the satellite
separated from the vehicle on schedule at 11:53 p.m. EDT, or
03:53 UTC, 9 hours and 13 minutes after liftoff.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lwilli201 said:


> It will not be many years before Directv and Echostar will have to replace sats at EOL.


For DISH:
119's sat launched in March ... EOL 2025
110's E10 launched in 2006 and E11 in 2008 ...
129's Ceil-2 launched in 2008 ...
61.5's E12 launched as R1 in 2003 ... the replacement E16 is scheduled in a couple of years. E15 launched Saturday to replace E3 ... EOL 2025.
72.7's Nimiq 5 launched last year (2009) ...
77's E4 launched in 1998 and E8 launched in 2002 ... the replacement is scheduled for late next year.

EOLs are being taken care of. When E15 goes into service DISH's oldest satellite providing service to the US will be E8 at 77 ... only 8 years old. DISH is now well ahead of EOL.



P Smith said:


> I always wondered why DTV satellites has TLE from number 1, but echostar's appearing after first or second ten.


Those are the very first two, as far as I can tell. (There is a check digit.) Officially still listed as "Object A" but nothing else launched yesterday so it should be right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., July 11, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C., the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in America, today announced the launch of EchoStar XV, the company's second successful satellite launch this year.

When EchoStar XV begins operations later this summer, it will allow DISH Network to continue expanding the largest high definition offering in the U.S. The company currently delivers more than 200 national HD channels as well as HD locals in 156 markets.

Built by Space Systems/Loral, EchoStar XV launched on an International Launch Services Proton/Breeze M vehicle from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan at 2:40 p.m. EDT on Saturday, July 10. After a nine-hour, 13-minute mission, EchoStar XV was successfully released into geosynchronous transfer orbit. The satellite will ultimately reside at 61.5 degrees West Longitude at an altitude of approximately 22,000 miles.

"The launch of EchoStar XV demonstrates DISH Network's continuing commitment to delivering the most high-quality HD programming at the best value," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president. "DISH Network is the only pay-TV provider that offers 'HD Free For Life' to every customer, and we're proud that EchoStar XV will soon allow us to provide even more high definition channels for free."

For more information about DISH Network, including its HD Free For Life promotion, visit www.dish.com.

source


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> ...
> Those are the very first two, as far as I can tell. (There is a check digit.) Officially still listed as "Object A" but nothing else launched yesterday so it should be right.


Oops, overlooked ... You right, those TLE#1 and #2, I forgot that last digit is checksum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #1,2.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W 2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W 2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)[*]gap: +/- 5Km[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> 61.5°W (+/- 0.025°)


Per FCC filings, E15 is going to 61.55°W +/- 0.05°.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Per FCC filings, E15 is going to 61.55°W +/- 0.05°.


I corrected the post above; little relaxing requirement for the spot, hehe.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sun Jul 11 11:06:51 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10192.62975911  .00000031  00000-0  10000-3 0    32
2 36792 018.6958 217.4060 5470343 359.8015 152.4785 01.92608347    16
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 02:36:57 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 5981.78
Apogee 35835.25

Satellite period,TC 12:27:37.87

Satellite Longitude 133.245408 West, 4.84878703 North (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 132.371836 West, 8.35265330 South (at 13:43:49 EDT Sunday using this TLE)


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great news 

I hope they light up the missing transponders at 61.5 with more HD goodness.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James - do you have any guess on when E15 will be "in position" enough to start testing ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Soon. 

We'll see how quickly they can park it at 61.5 ... I'd be surprised if it isn't in use by the end of the month.


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

James Long said:


> Soon.
> 
> We'll see how quickly they can park it at 61.5 ... I'd be surprised if it isn't in use by the end of the month.


Testing to be compete August 3 and commercial service beginning the same day.

http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=828237


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

spear61 said:


> Testing to be compete August 3 and commercial service beginning the same day.
> 
> http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=828237


Thanks. I've been following from the space station side where DISH has filed for an STA allowing immediate use. The earth station side that document refers to also needs approval.

E-14 was 7 days to it's test location and about 11 until in orbit testing.
That would place E-15 in position for testing on the 17th with testing beginning by the 21st. Active by August 3rd is a good goal although sooner would be OK (as long as the FCC approves).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #3.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah For Dish! Its always good when Dish or Direct get a new sat launched..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sun Jul 11 05:50:31 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10192.41008647  .00000042  00000-0  10000-3 0    45
2 36792 018.7187 217.4022 5468261 359.7956 000.1782 01.92566162    12
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 13:36:10 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 5989.27
Apogee 35835.74
Inclination 18.7187

Satellite period,TC 12:27:47.70

Satellite Longitude 140.694090 East (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 8.06855072 West (at 19:26:42 EDT Sunday using this TLE)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Press Release: source
*DISH NETWORK'S ECHOSTAR XV SATELLITE, BUILT BY SPACE SYSTEMS/LORAL, SUCCESSFULLY PERFORMS POST-LAUNCH MANEUVERS*

*Palo Alto, Calif.* - July 12, 2010 - Space Systems/Loral (SS/L) today announced that the EchoStar XV satellite, built for DISH Network L.L.C., is performing post-launch maneuvers according to plan. The satellite deployed its solar arrays late Saturday night and early Sunday morning following its successful launch on Saturday from the Baikonur Space Center in Kazakhstan aboard an ILS Proton Breeze M launch vehicle provided by International Launch Services. Later today, it will fire its main thruster in order to start maneuvering into geosynchronous orbit.

"Our Space Systems/Loral team worked hard to deliver this extremely powerful and complex satellite ahead of schedule and with our customary dedication to quality and reliability," said John Celli, president of Space Systems/Loral. "We have an excellent collaborative relationship with EchoStar and DISH Network. It is a testament to SS/L's ability to provide the right mix of technology, flexibility, and service that satellite operators such as DISH Network come back to us for their ongoing infrastructure investments."

"SS/L is always willing to take on a challenge," said Rohan Zaveri, vice president of Space Programs for EchoStar Satellite Services L.L.C., a subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (Nasdaq: SATS), which manages DISH Network's space programs. "We asked them to provide us this satellite ahead of schedule and they exceeded our expectations. We would like to congratulate them for helping to make the launch of EchoStar XV a success."

EchoStar XV is designed to provide Ku-band services in the United States and will support DISH Network's expansion of its HD channel lineup. The satellite is based on the 20-kilowatt version of SS/L's 1300 space-proven platform, which provides the power and flexibility for a broad range of applications. When EchoStar XV reaches its geostationary orbital slot at 61.5 degrees West longitude, Space Systems/Loral will have 62 GEO satellites on orbit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Mon Jul 12 06:45:57 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10193.44858049 -.00000049  00000-0  10000-3 0    57
2 36792 009.1722 217.1167 3561364 359.9976 032.6493 01.57992987    38
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 10:23:11 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 13671.31
Apogee 35850.97
Inclination 9.1722

Satellite period,TC 15:11:25.97

Satellite Longitude 171.097546 East (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 133.371416 West (at 17:09:09 EDT Monday using this TLE)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #5.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
...
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +20H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Neil Armstrong or tomorrow's eclipse?


The ecllipse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Mon Jul 12 23:12:53 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10194.13394831 -.00000053  00000-0  10000-3 0    64
2 36792 008.9626 217.3695 3582598 359.9982 062.9053 01.58428159    40
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 15:58:47 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 13568.57
Apogee 35839.60
Inclination 8.9626

Satellite period,TC 15:08:55.76

Satellite Longitude 38.4962124 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 102.071405 East (at 15:11:41 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #6.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
...
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +20H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Waiting for a trajectory's correction ....


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Matt9876 said:


> Great news
> 
> I hope they light up the missing transponders at 61.5 with more HD goodness.


I would guess that they'll have the capacity to mirror all of the HD channels on 129, so that they don't have to keep changing over all of the "mixed arc" installs. And, as stated earlier, by moving CONUS programming to E15, it should allow more spotbeams (read: locals) to be used, offering locals service to additional DMAs.

With the unfortunate loss of AMC14 a couple years ago (not Dish's bird, but they were going to lease it), I'm sure Dish is breathing a sigh of relief right now. E3 is fading...

For us in the West, having new birds at all 3 Western Arc locations pumping out nice strong signals is great. Now the Eastern Arc is being refreshed and set up for the next 10+ years of solid service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Tue Jul 13 13:15:22 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10194.71901444 -.00000057  00000-0  10000-3 0    77
2 36792 008.9580 217.3375 3582591 000.0604 036.5958 01.58431166    56
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 06:57:49 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 13568.34
Apogee 35839.04
Inclination 8.958

Satellite period,TC 15:08:54.72

Satellite Longitude 78.1212991 East (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 117.449292 East (at 20:13:12 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #7.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
[Calculated values for TLE#4 generated today [I missed it in time], it's sort of current prediction of past vector.]


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

Will this sat replacement provide higher power for users in Puerto Rico?
Would be nice to get a good signal without having to use a 6 footer...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Papote said:


> Will this sat replacement provide higher power for users in Puerto Rico?
> Would be nice to get a good signal without having to use a 6 footer...


Yes. Echostar 15 at 61.5 should be just as usable in Puerto Rico as it is in Florida and the rest of the eastern US. (See the coverage map in the first post of this thread.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Tue Jul 13 18:12:51 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10194.92559823 -.00000058  00000-0  10000-3 0    82
2 36792 008.9557 217.2972 3582651 000.1109 154.4194 01.58430960    53
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 07:35:12 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 13568.17
Apogee 35839.27
Inclination 8.9557

Satellite period,TC 15:08:54.80

Satellite Longitude 114.978586 East (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 162.600575 East (at 01:48:04 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> (See the coverage map in the first post of this thread.)


I went one farther, and clicked on your "more details" link. There is an interesting observation about the CONUS East and West beams -- looks like the West beam gives better Eastern coverage than the East beam. With the East beam, the red contour line clips off a portion of Maine, and grazes the edge of Puerto Rico. But the Western beam's contour extends a bit past Maine, and is nicely centered on Puerto Rico.

Might the two pictures be swapped? Or is the difference so subtle that it really doesn't mean anything?

And then the real question: what's the point of having an Eastern and Western beam on the same satellite, when they give essentially the same coverage? (Can their patterns be remotely steered and changed in the future?)


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote from James Long Post:"Our Space Systems/Loral team worked hard to deliver this extremely powerful and complex satellite ahead of schedule"

Extremely powerful=Less rain fade,better coverage area,less pixel breakups and more channels to watch.

I plan to be a Dish eastern arc customer for the foreseeable future and for me this is nothing but good news.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #8.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
No changes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ShapeShifter said:


> Might the two pictures be swapped? Or is the difference so subtle that it really doesn't mean anything?


The pictures are correct. There are actually four coverage beam patterns, TEL, TWL, TER and TER. The "left" and "right" (referring to the polarity) are identical but there are differences in the "east" and "west" patterns. (I'm wondering if east and west are referring to the transmit dishes?)

What Echostar has filed with the FCC (the source of the data behind the coverage maps) is just part of what Echostar 15 can do. It was designed to also be usable at other satellite locations. Those coverage patterns were not provided and will only be provided if/when the satellite is moved.

The "weaker" signal should still be usable in Maine ... the simplicity of my maps shouldn't be read as a yes/no for reception. Think more of "trivial/possible/challenging" for the three areas. (And take into account the curve of the earth - the west edge of the coverage is zero azimuth. You're not going to be able to use that signal on a dish.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Wed Jul 14 04:18:34 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10195.34623767 -.00000060  00000-0  10000-3 0    92
2 36792 008.9515 217.2691 3582714 000.1775 034.2551 01.58416554    60
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 09:13:32 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 13569.19
Apogee 35842.02
Inclination 8.9515

Satellite period,TC 15:08:59.75

Satellite Longitude 151.340429 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 104.053237 West (at 13:32:07 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #9.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Same orbit ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Wed Jul 14 04:21:02 EDT - three minutes later ...

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10195.34794462 -.00000081  00000-0  10000-3 0   108
2 36792 004.4827 221.8963 2280967 004.8017 356.8577 01.39855817    63
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 15:41:03 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 19693.97
Apogee 35102.55
Inclination 4.4827

Satellite period,TC 17:09:37.91

Satellite Longitude 165.377824 East (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 108.773784 West (at 20:02:06 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - from looking at the TLEs you gentlemen have posted - I surmise that whoever is controlling E15 right now is going to waiting until its apogee is "closer" to 61.5 before they do whatever to get the perigee so it will be close to a synchronous orbit ? I must admit to not knowing very much about orbital mechanics and satellite ops.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perigee and apogee are altitudes above the earth ... the satellite's current orbit is not a perfect circle. It is an oblong that comes as close to the earth as the perigee and as far away from the earth as the apogee. Eventually both numbers will be close to 35,785 km - which is the approximate height needed for a geostationary orbit.

Look to see "gap" in P Smith's tables. The gap will narrow as geostationary is approached.

The "Satellite period" is how long an orbit takes. A geostationary satellite takes 23:56:04 to go around the Earth. The earth spins at approximately the same speed (one time around every 23hrs 56mins 4seconds - if the Earth spun at 24:00:00 we wouldn't need leap years). When the satellite has that period it will be apparently stationary in the sky.

Inclination is how far the satellite is from the equator. The goal is zero. Echostar wants the satellite right over the equator.

Over the next few days the numbers will close in and adjustments will be made to bring the satellite to the right altitude, period, inclination at the 61.55 degree slot. As everything tightens up the location will be more important in the reports.

Once Echostar 15 reaches 61.55 at the with a small "gap" and the right altitude it should stay there ... within 0.05 degrees ... and testing will begin.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #10.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Orbit correction happened.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Orbitron calculated E-15 position for today:



> ECHOSTAR 15
> Lon	31.1749° W
> Lat	4.3925° S
> Alt (km)	24 988.140


Guess, when it will reach lon 61.5° W we could see new TLE for next correction of its orbit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll withhold a precise arrival guess until the inclination and gap are closer to zero. My best guess at this time would not be based on the specific numbers here ... but it seems to be setting in nicely and may reach a regular 61.5 orbit by Saturday - testing by Monday or Tuesday?

Where the Earth is under the satellite orbit doesn't make much difference for the next burns. They need to adjust the orbit to get rid of the inclination and tighten the gap. We saw E14 go from 2.915° inclination 10,659km gap to 0.072° inclination 27km gap in one 29 hour period. We are 34 hours after a TLE that put E15 at 4.483° inclination 15,409km gap. I doubt the next TLE will be 0.072° / 27km but we could be there by Saturday.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So right now it's just a "let it coast into place" game, with some small burns to fix the orbit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> So right now it's just a "let it coast into place" game, with some small burns to fix the orbit.


Pretty much. Knowing when to initiate those burns is the job of the rocket scientists. Thinking about the physics makes most people's head spin. Keeping the reference points separated in one's mind is a challenge. (An object going around another object that is spinning.) Unfortunately most of the reference material on the matter seems to be written by rocket scientists for rocket scientists.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then again, today may be the day ...

Epoch Thu Jul 15 12:02:23 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10196.66832650 -.00000220  00000-0  00000+0 0   117
2 36792 000.3210 225.7010 0168876 355.9730 244.7170 01.02703500    81
```
Epoch Thu Jul 15 16:24:30 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10196.85034727 -.00000193  00000-0  10000-3 0   122
2 36792 000.3045 235.0798 0157056 352.3219 306.3026 01.03016609    88
```
Epoch Thu Jul 15 17:58:30 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10196.91563185 -.00000215  00000-0  10000-3 0   130
2 36792 000.3431 224.0979 0169404 357.0305 336.6914 01.02679616    88
```
Epoch Thu Jul 15 19:06:49 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10196.96307597 -.00000213  00000-0  10000-3 0   147
2 36792 000.3283 226.7435 0169498 354.6084 354.0151 01.02685181    80
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 00:45:28 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 34419.74
Apogee 35826.61
Gap 1406.87
Inclination 0.3283

Satellite period,TC 23:22:20.67

Satellite Longitude 65.1304006 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 64.6568015 West (at 19:52:18 EDT Thursday using this TLE)
Satellite Longitude in 24 hours: 55.79997 West


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #11,12,13,14.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
As I mentioned - reaching 61.5W was the point of new correction an orbit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> As I mentioned - reaching 61.5W was the point of new correction an orbit.


It's a good target for the end of the correction ... 32 hours after the prior TLE.

Satellite Longitude at Epoch ...
Thu Jul 15 12:02:23 EDT - 68.4765562 West
Thu Jul 15 16:24:30 EDT - 66.7260839 West
Thu Jul 15 17:58:30 EDT - 65.8357522 West
Thu Jul 15 19:06:49 EDT - 65.1304006 West

Time to gain some altitude and go back to 61.55 !!!
(Or for me to find a better calculator? Are your coordinates "at epoch", P Smith?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

At a moment when I load new TLE into Orbitron - practically for time of posting minus a minute or two.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Jul 15 23:08:39 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10197.13100955 -.00000207  00000-0  10000-3 0   150
2 36792 000.3269 226.9091 0168547 354.6743 055.8813 01.02702649    80
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:40:32 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 34419.06
Apogee 35817.88
Gap 1398.82
Inclination 0.3269

Satellite period,TC 23:22:06.360

Satellite Longitude 62.7491533 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.3211697 West (at 02:49:12 EDT Friday using this TLE)

Satellite Longitude 61.5500281 West (at 02:01:51 EDT Friday using this TLE)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Jul 15 19:50:18 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10196.99327351  .00000000  00000-0  10000-3 0   165
2 36792 000.3274 226.8052 0169302 354.7449 004.9880 01.02691268    89
```
Epoch Fri Jul 16 10:15:03 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10197.59379300 -.00000291  00000-0  10000-3 0   177
2 36792 000.2653 255.0862 0008013 329.6231 221.0949 01.00343832    91
```
Epoch Fri Jul 16 14:00:00 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10197.75000000 -.00000287  00000-0  00000+0 0   184
2 36792 000.0400 137.0760 0001887 298.4210 066.6190 01.00229108    97
```
Epoch has not been reached? (Calculations done at epoch time unless noted)

Perigee 35790.46
Apogee 35806.38
Gap 15.92
Inclination 0.0400

Satellite period,TC 23:56:42.42

Satellite Longitude 62.3378227 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 62.3351260 West (at 13:26:34 EDT Friday using this TLE)

Satellite Longitude at Epoch ...
Thu Jul 15 12:02:23 EDT - 68.4765562 West (11)
Thu Jul 15 16:24:30 EDT - 66.7260839 West (12)
Thu Jul 15 17:58:30 EDT - 65.8357522 West (13)
Thu Jul 15 19:06:49 EDT - 65.1304006 West (14)
Thu Jul 15 23:08:39 EDT - 62.7491533 West (15)
Thu Jul 15 19:50:18 EDT - 64.6731225 West (16)
Fri Jul 16 10:15:03 EDT - 62.3013520 West (17)
Fri Jul 16 14:00:00 EDT - 62.3378227 West (18)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #15,16,17,18.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +4H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
One or two more corrections (lower orbit and bring it to 61.55W) and it will be on place.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Fri Jul 16 11:29:11 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10197.64527759 -.00000286  00000-0  10000-3 0   192
2 36792 000.0478 175.7277 0004169 264.7296 023.8523 01.00190271    93
```
Time elapsed since epoch 08:47:40 (Calculations done at epoch time unless noted)

Perigee 35791.73
Apogee 35826.90
Gap 35.17
Inclination 0.0478

Satellite period,TC 23:57:15.92

Satellite Longitude 62.3411903 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 62.4465166 West (at 20:16:52 EDT Friday using this TLE)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #19.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
TLE#19 goes backward, it's preceded #18.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> TLE#19 goes backward, it's preceded #18.


TLE #18 was also released before the Epoch ... something odd with that one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Duh! I was under impression of the number's changing ... That's really monkey wrench thrown here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sat Jul 17 10:47:45 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10198.61650309 -.00000289  00000-0  10000-3 0   203
2 36792 000.0461 165.9345 0001647 102.3369 186.6634 01.00273957   104
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 40:57:54 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35792.79 Perigee 35778.90 Gap 13.89
Average 0.59 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:03.95 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 62.3216 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 62.2935 West (at 02:45:40 EDT Monday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.0076 deg/day East

The TLE is pretty old ... so there could be another one reporting faster motion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #20.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
I would say one more correction and E15 could settle there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> TLE #18 was also released before the Epoch ... something odd with that one.


It isn't unreasonable to produce a model in advance of when it goes into effect.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Mon Jul 19 04:12:51 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10200.34226294 -.00000290  00000-0  10000-3 0   212
2 36792 000.0715 255.4682 0001647 012.8300 090.5060 01.00239095   117
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 10:57:45 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35802.57 Perigee 35788.68 Gap 13.89
Average 9.18 above Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:33.91 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.4176 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.4895 West (at 15:10:37 EDT Monday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.1180 deg/day West

That's a better speed for getting back to 61.55 ...
The satellite will reach the target tomorrow morning at 7:08a EDT following the TLE shown.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #21.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Bumped up the orbit, so it going back to 61.55W ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Mon Jul 19 17:38:06 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10200.90146840 -.00000289  00000-0  10000-3 0   221
2 36792 000.0234 204.4424 0001881 141.2522 214.8717 01.00225368   123
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:37:43 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35807.41 Perigee 35791.54 Gap 15.87
Average 13.03 above Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:45.72 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5348 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5633 West (at 21:15:49 EDT Monday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.1674 deg/day West

STOP!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Time to start testing !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> STOP!





scooper said:


> Time to start testing !


That was a command, not a report. Hopefully there is a TLE we have not seen showing it stopped. That drift rate isn't stationary.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #22.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Doing overpass maneuver slowly ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Mon Jul 19 22:41:28 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10201.11213668 -.00000289  00000-0  10000-3 0   239
2 36792 000.0371 237.2945 0001496 094.4820 304.8119 01.00223376   122
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 14:17:46 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35806.34 Perigee 35793.72 Gap 12.62
Average 13.59 above Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:47.43 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5629 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.6558 West (at 12:59:14 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.1746 deg/day West

Time to slow down and come back!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #23.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Tue Jul 20 19:02:23 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10201.95999180 -.00000292  00000-0  10000-3 0   246
2 36792 000.0710 258.5980 0001849 224.2760 099.7990 01.00276851   136
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 41:47:24 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35792.83 Perigee 35777.24 Gap 15.59
Average 1.40 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:01.46 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5257 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.4987 West (at 11:49:48 EDT Thursday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.0180 deg/day East


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Jul 22 01:09:19 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10203.21480409 -.00000293  00000-0  10000-3 0   269
2 36792 000.0710 260.9953 0003163 228.3556 186.2782 01.00274686   148
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 15:27:53 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35798.98 Perigee 35772.31 Gap 26.67
Average 0.80 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:03.32 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5522 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5245 West (at 16:37:12 EDT Thursday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West
The satellite reached the target on Thursday @ 6:19a EDT following the TLE shown.

Average Driftrate 0.0102 deg/day East


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - so now that it seems reasonably "settled" in orbit, will we be able to tell if any testing is going on, or do we just have to wait until it suddenly "lights up" and you see massive channel moves ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> Ok - so now that it seems reasonably "settled" in orbit, will we be able to tell if any testing is going on, or do we just have to wait until it suddenly "lights up" and you see massive channel moves ?


Last few launches they usually created virtual channels ( not avail for us ) with names *UPxx* before load transponders. I think we should see new such channels first.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #24.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
One more correction ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #26.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
This one looks odd. Every parameter of the orbit is worst then before.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Jul 22 17:15:08 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10203.88552071 -.00000293  00000-0  10000-3 0   278
2 36792 000.0684 258.9260 0002837 217.8200 081.0214 01.00275279   154
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:28:02 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35797.44 Perigee 35773.51 Gap 23.92
Average 0.96 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite period,TC 23:56:02.81 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5111 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5125 West (at 20:43:11 EDT Thursday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West
The satellite was reported moving away from the target.

Average Driftrate 0.0123 deg/day East

Getting stranger?


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

First Post
You are scaring me!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Last few launches they usually created virtual channels ( not avail for us ) with names *UPxx* before load transponders. I think we should see new such channels first.


I believe most of them already exist. TP 12 and TP 23 don't have one, but the rest of the transponders at 61.5 have one. Those two transponders are also not in NIT.

I don't believe any of the testing (once E15 settles down) will involve channels we see in uplink. But once testing begins major channel shuffles will be needed to test transponders on E15 that are in use on E3, E6 or E12.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #27.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
[COLOR="blue"]021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)[/COLOR]
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Two days ago been better.


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

Very interesting. I am wondering if they have some more shuffling of these three orbiters, all clustered in the same slot.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other Satellites at 61.5

*ECHOSTAR 3*
Epoch Thu Jul 22 04:51:18 EDT - #873
Time elapsed since epoch: 16:58:13 (Calculations done at epoch)

Apogee 35788.93 Perigee 35782.22 Gap 6.70
Average 0.87 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite Longitude 61.4593 West (at Epoch)

*ECHOSTAR 6*
Epoch Thu Jul 22 07:50:59 EDT - #894
Time elapsed since epoch: 14:00:05 (Calculations done at epoch)

Apogee 35799.52 Perigee 35774.40 Gap 25.12
Average 0.52 above Nominal 35786.44

Satellite Longitude 61.6842 West (at Epoch)

*ECHOSTAR 12*
Epoch Thu Jul 22 08:04:12 EDT - #181
Time elapsed since epoch: 13:47:41 (Calculations done at epoch)

Apogee 35792.51 Perigee 35780.18 Gap 12.33
Average 0.10 below Nominal 35786.44

Satellite Longitude 61.3445 West (at Epoch)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd like E-3 housekeeping: +2/-4 Km, good boy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I'd like E-3 housekeeping: +2/-4 Km, good boy.


If it only had 32 working high power transponder and spares for the future.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ECHOSTAR 15 #22 - Epoch Mon Jul 19 17:38:06 EDT

Apogee 35807.41 Perigee 35791.54 Gap 15.87 Average 13.03 above Nominal
Satellite Longitude *61.5348 West* (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude *61.5701 West* (at next Epoch)
Average Driftrate 0.1674 deg/day West

ECHOSTAR 15 # 23 - Epoch Mon Jul 19 22:41:28 EDT
Time since last epoch: 05:03:21

Apogee 35806.34 Perigee 35793.72 Gap 12.62 Average 13.59 above Nominal
Satellite Longitude *61.5629 West* (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude *61.7110 West* (at next Epoch)
Average Driftrate 0.1746 deg/day West

ECHOSTAR 15 # 24 - Epoch Tue Jul 20 19:02:23 EDT
Time since last epoch: 20:20:54

Apogee 35792.83 Perigee 35777.24 Gap 15.59 Average 1.40 below Nominal
Satellite Longitude *61.5257 West* (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude *61.5031 West* (at next known Epoch)
Average Driftrate 0.0180 deg/day East

ECHOSTAR 15 # 26 - Epoch Thu Jul 22 01:09:19 EDT
Time since last reported epoch: 30:06:55

Apogee 35798.98 Perigee 35772.31 Gap 26.67 Average 0.80 below Nominal
Satellite Longitude *61.5522 West* (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude *61.5454 West* (at next Epoch)
Average Driftrate 0.0102 deg/day East

ECHOSTAR 15 # 27 - Epoch Thu Jul 22 17:15:08 EDT
Time since last epoch: 16:05:48

Apogee 35797.44 Perigee 35773.51 Gap 23.92 Average 0.96 below Nominal
Satellite Longitude *61.5111 West* (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude *61.4731 West* (at 19:10:09 EDT Sunday using this TLE)
Average Driftrate 0.0123 deg/day East

Time elapsed since last reported epoch: 74:55:00
I expect there is a TLE or two not reported at this point ... but the satellite is still in the neighborhood.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sat Jul 24 08:43:52 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10205.53046419 -.00000293  00000-0  10000-3 0   287
2 36792 000.0604 253.7104 0002132 225.6313 312.1982 01.00270330   171
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 86:26:12 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35795.85 Perigee 35777.87 Gap 17.98 Average 0.42
Satellite period,TC 23:56:07.06 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5684 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5882 West (at 23:10:04 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West

Average Driftrate 0.0055 deg/day West


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Tue Jul 27 18:17:55 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10208.92911863 -.00000287  00000-0  10000-3 0   291
2 36792 000.0525 253.8385 0002156 230.0329 094.5139 01.00269289   208
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 11:19:00 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35796.25 Perigee 35778.06 Gap 18.18 Average 0.71 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:07.96 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5639 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5683 West (at 05:36:56 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/- 0.05

Average Driftrate 0.0092 deg/day West


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

This is looking good. yes?


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

That is what I want to know 

Wish they were testing so I can check signal strength


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... it's looking good. Remembering that the goal is to be within 0.05 degrees of 61.55 it appears to have reached that spot and not left it since last Thursday. (With the delay in getting the latest "TLE" data it can appear that the satellite has left the box ... but TLE to TLE it has been where it should be.)

It is as close to centered as Echostar 14 ... and that one is serving customers.

As far as testing ... I expected DISH to shift things around on E3, E6 and E12 in order to test all of the transponders on E15 before taking it live but it appears that there are not enough working transponders on E3 and E6 to do that. So it looks like the only transponders that could be tested are the ones not currently in use at 61.5 ... after programming is moved over to them the remaining transponders on E15 can be tested.

The only signal strength you'll likely see during testing is on a spectrum analyzer or a high signal that doesn't lock on a DISH receiver. We'll find out how good it is soon enough, when all the ConUS signals are moved over from E3 and E6 to E15 next week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #28,29.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Correcting ... Not final yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Jul 29 21:00:30 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10211.04202087  .00000000  00000-0  10000-3 0   303
2 36792 000.0443 259.7933 0001975 237.1399 124.1761 01.00265842   240
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:04:56 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35796.45 Perigee 35779.79 Gap 16.66 Average 1.68 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:10.92 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5713 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5741 West (at 00:05:26 EDT Friday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0217 deg/day West


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #30.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Still require more correction(s) - revs/day is little low then nominal...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Fri Jul 30 00:04:47 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10211.16999355 -.00000280  00000-0  10000-3 0   319
2 36792 000.0480 256.1490 0001958 236.6781 174.4803 01.00269181   223
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 29:23:39 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35795.44 Perigee 35778.93 Gap 16.51 Average 0.75 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:08.05 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5785 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5903 West (at 05:28:26 EDT Saturday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0096 deg/day West


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #31.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Fri Jul 30 13:20:21 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10211.72246875 -.00000278 +00000-0 +10000-3 0 00321
2 36792 000.0476 255.6244 0001936 236.1430 014.9720 01.00269024000234
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 01:00:12 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35795.39 Perigee 35779.07 Gap 16.33 Average 0.79 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:08.19 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5809 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5915 West (at 14:20:33 EDT Saturday using this TLE)
(Satellite Longitude 61.5939 West at 14:21:46 EDT Saturday using the last TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0102 deg/day West

Note that this is one of those zero padded TLEs. 0032.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #32.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
The orbit still need to be corrected.


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

Seems like they would be correcting this soon, rumor has it transponder testing to start 8/3


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is the full list of primary conus 61.5 transponders to be moved to E15.


TP (2),4,8,(10),(14),19,20,(21),(22),(25),27,28,(29),(30),31

On 8/3 half of these will be swapped to the new E15 satellite and on 8/5 the rest will change over to E15.

()= 8/3/10


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Matt9876 said:


> Here is the full list of primary conus 61.5 transponders to be moved to E15.
> 
> TP 2,4,8,10,14,19,20,21,22,25,27,28,29,30,31


Or in other words, all of the active ConUS transponders.

Currently 2,4,8,10,14,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,27,28,29,30 and 31 have a signal that locks and identifies as "EchoStar 61.5 West" (your list plus 23 and 24).
TP 6,12,16,17,18,26 and 32 have no signal at the moment (1,3,5,7,9,11,13 and 15 are E12 spots).
TP 12 and TP 23 are not in current network tables.
TP 28 is not currently carrying programming available to customers.



> On 8/3 half of these will be swapped to the new E15 satellite and on 8/5 the rest will change over to E15.


With seven unused and one available transponders and 16 to move - sounds like a plan. I'd expect 6,12,16,17,18,26 and 32 to light up and have seven existing ConUS transponders go dark ... let DISH test those for a while ... then move the rest over. Moving an eighth transponder to TP 28 is possible and would give DISH the chance to get the basic move done in two steps.

Testing 1,3,5,7,9,11,13 and 15 on E15 will be more challenging. I assume after Thursday's shift DISH will leave 17,19 and 21 vacant and move the spotbeam locals around so they can fully test E15. Moving the spots to ConUS would be difficult as E15 can only receive uplinks from Colorado and Arizona and all the LIL HD on E12 is uplinked from other sites.

In any case ... we'll be watching and reporting ...

Now seeing your edit:


> TP (2),4,8,(10),(14),19,20,(21),(22),(25),27,28,(29), (30),31
> ()= 8/3/10


Eight transponders. Let the games begin ... tonight!

(BTW: TP 24 has programming on it. Nothing important, just SPEED HD and seven HD premium movie channels.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Transponders Changed*
61.5° TP 17 changed from SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° TP 18 changed from SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

*Tranponders Removed*
61.5° TP 16 061.5W 12.44270 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 6 061.5W 12.29690 L SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK DVB-S *DELETED*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They start from slippers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is signal strength on 17 and 18 (has been for most of the hour) but nothing to write home about.
Roughly the same as E3/E6 is doing on other transponders. 

The "Off Air" window in the EPG has passed. No mass change?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Tranponders Removed*
61.5° TP 24 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a before and after signal readings for 61.5 E3 to E15
Receiver: (211k)
Area: (37801 Maryville Tn)
Weather: (Clear)
Dish: (1000.4)
Time/Date:3PM 8-2-10 and 9AM 8-5-10

TP 2: 48 60
TP 4: 48 65
TP 8: 60 57
TP 10: 52 66
TP 14: 68 73
TP 19: 60 56
TP 20: 54 59
TP 21: 48 68
TP 22: 53 63
TP 25: 54 57
TP 27: 52 61
TP 28: 65 56
TP 29: 61 65
TP 30: 54 62
TP 31: 53 63


----------



## skynet98 (Jun 21, 2006)

no matter what u get on 61.5,,all hd programming content from 61 to 72.7 and 129. 

may be dishnet is planning to launch some spanish channels on 61.5.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

what?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He [skynet98] is new here and came from cold [Canadian] - he should see how dish moving HD and SD channels between transponders and satellites weekly ! Just reading our 'uplink reports'.


----------



## skynet98 (Jun 21, 2006)

not a joke.
i called dish and they told me that...at least all usa customers need to repoint dish 61.5 to 129 or 72.7 in order keep watching hd programming.
doubts? call dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Thu Aug 5 02:34:13 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10217.27376352 -.00000279  00000-0  10000-3 0   333
2 36792 000.0512 263.5480 0001858 226.5966 220.5808 01.00272227   281
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 14:39:57 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35794.17 Perigee 35778.50 Gap 15.67 Average 0.11 below Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:05.43 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5430 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5422 West (at 17:14:10 EDT Thursday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0013 deg/day East


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> He [skynet98] is new here and came from cold [Canadian] - he should see how dish moving HD and SD channels between transponders and satellites weekly ! Just reading our 'uplink reports'.


We report the immediate ... what just happened ... I believe he is reporting the future.



skynet98 said:


> not a joke.
> i called dish and they told me that...at least all usa customers need to repoint dish 61.5 to 129 or 72.7 in order keep watching hd programming.
> doubts? call dish.


DISH Network is currently organized into two arcs ... a "western arc" made up of 119-110-129 and an "eastern arc" made up of 61.5-72.7-77. DISH expects customers to have one complete arc. On "western arc" national HD is on all three satellite locations (although just a few channels of PPV on 119 at the moment). On "eastern arc" national HD is on 61.5 and 72.7.

As DISH moves around channels to suit their needs they may move channels between satellite locations on the same arc. With transponder space becoming available at 72.7 moving HD from transponders at 61.5 over to 72.7 is possible.

As far as what "all USA customers" need to do ... they need a complete arc. Either a 1000.4 dish for 61.5-72.7-77 or a 1000.2 dish for 119-110-129. DISH doesn't sell USA service to people in Canada or Mexico so we don't care what non-USA customers need to do. (As far as we care, non-USA customers need to subscribe to services that ARE offered in their country - regardless of the superiority or desirability of USA services.)

Having a complete arc is about as future proof as one can get. One could have a complete "western arc" and add in one of the eastern arc satellites via the input on the 1000.2 dish to get HD locals that are not on western arc. Or one could have a complete "eastern arc" and add in one of the western arc satellites via the input on the 1000.4 dish for their locals or other programming. Configuration starts with one complete arc.


----------



## jack206 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi to all in the Forum. 
Can someone has this problem with this transponder, because this morning, I think about 4:00am I check and this transponder had about 70% in signal, then about 5:30am the signal disappear. Now 7:00pm is dead, I ask because I was waiting for this new satellite. I live in Puerto Rico, and I have always problems with the channels in this transponder (Discovery, TLC, Animal Planet, Palladia, Etc.). The only time I can watch this channels are about 8:00pm to 10:00pm, then disappear. I think the new sattelite has problem with this transponder. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

skynet98 said:


> no matter what u get on 61.5,,all hd programming content from 61 to 72.7 and 129.
> 
> may be dishnet is planning to launch some spanish channels on 61.5.


They just activated the high powered E15 at 61.5 with at least 15 ConUS transponders,It makes no sense at all what you are saying about moving all HD content to 72 and adding Spanish channels at 61.5.

That would require 1000's of 61.5 wing dishes to be moved or replaced,It makes no sense at all.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit just found out it's true, In east TN alone I have been installing 61.5 wing dishes for the past four years.
It will be most interesting to see how this plays out,Wow!!

Maybe I can get my old job back.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jack206 said:


> Hi to all in the Forum.
> Can someone has this problem with this transponder, because this morning, I think about 4:00am I check and this transponder had about 70% in signal, then about 5:30am the signal disappear. Now 7:00pm is dead, I ask because I was waiting for this new satellite. I live in Puerto Rico, and I have always problems with the channels in this transponder (Discovery, TLC, Animal Planet, Palladia, Etc.). The only time I can watch this channels are about 8:00pm to 10:00pm, then disappear. I think the new sattelite has problem with this transponder. Any idea?
> 
> Thanks


Definitely something going on with E15 and not by best case scenario - Home [tp29] of 61.5W lost 4 dB last 14 hours.  I did report double power increase yesterday [+3 dB - from 10 to 13 dB], but today it went down to 9 dB at West Coast.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Matt9876 said:


> That would require 1000's of 61.5 wing dishes to be moved or replaced,It makes no sense at all.
> 
> Edit just found out it's true, In east TN alone I have been installing 61.5 wing dishes for the past four years.
> It will be most interesting to see how this plays out,Wow!!


If you were installing Dish 500 (119-110) plus a wing that setup became a problem earlier this year when DISH started putting national HD on 72.7. Western Arc plus wing won't be a problem. As stated above ... people need one complete arc for HD.

When the move is done a single wing dish at 72.7 will provide all but local channels. Perfect for travelers with MPEG4 systems (hopefully DISH will offer distants from that location when they can for RVers). But eventually 77 will fill and I expect some HD will end up on 61.5. It is certainly an interesting chain of events.

I'm beginning to think that a complete western arc is the best setup, adding a Dish 300 as needed for HD locals not on the main arc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Fri Aug 6 06:49:12 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10218.45083512 -.00000283  00000-0  10000-3 0   343
2 36792 000.0522 265.3943 0001900 228.4983 281.7370 01.00271712   308
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:58:55 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35794.49 Perigee 35778.46 Gap 16.02 Average 0.04 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:05.88 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5485 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5486 West (at 10:48:07 EDT Friday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0005 deg/day West


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #33, 34.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
033 08-05 06:34:13 35779x35794  61.5258°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15  +5D 0.0001858 1.00272227 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
034 08-06 10:49:12 35779x35795  61.5292°W  0.0241°S  0.052°    16 +28H 0.0001900 1.00271712 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
I would say, it should do more correction.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

did they move Tp 19 back to older sat signal levels dropped big time


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's hard to say, looking at the number [tp29] I could think they did power doubling by switch (to new sat or on old sat ?), but it return back in a day by slow reducing the power , not switching it as they did two days ago. The signal level graph shows gradually declining signal from 13 dB to 9 dB last day.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's hard to say, looking at the number [tp29] I could think they did power doubling by switch (to new sat or on old sat ?), but it return back in a day by slow reducing the power , not switching it as they did two days ago. The signal level graph shows gradually declining signal from 13 dB to 9 dB last day.


E15 is not capable of doing triple power on all transponders at the same time. It is possible that some transponders are triple and others are doubled.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sat Aug 7 02:07:52 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10219.25546815 -.00000286  00000-0  10000-3 0   356
2 36792 000.0533 264.7930 0001748 238.5463 202.7489 01.00271533   309
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 00:59:46 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35793.90 Perigee 35779.16 Gap 14.74 Average 0.09 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:06.03 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5429 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5429 West (at 03:07:38 EDT Saturday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0012 deg/day West


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #35.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
033 08-05 06:34:13 35779x35794  61.5258°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15  +5D 0.0001858 1.00272227 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
034 08-06 10:49:12 35779x35795  61.5292°W  0.0241°S  0.052°    16 +28H 0.0001900 1.00271712 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
035 08-07 06:07:52 35779x35794  61.5357°W  0.0227°S  0.053°    15 +19H 0.0001748 1.00271533 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
I don't see any changes in the orbit's parameters. Still require correction ... Ole E3's orbit should be the target, exclude longitude value.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sun Aug 8 01:40:57 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10220.23677576 -.00000290  00000-0  10000-3 0   361
2 36792 000.0509 263.8958 0001730 238.8489 197.5797 01.00271139   310
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 03:43:22 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35793.93 Perigee 35779.34 Gap 14.59 Average 0.20 above Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:06.37 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 61.5439 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5443 West (at 05:24:19 EDT Sunday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0026 deg/day West


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Tp 19 so weak got rain fade with a cloud cover and only on that tp the others were fine


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Epoch Sat Aug 7 02:07:52 EDT
> 
> ```
> ECHOSTAR 15
> ...


When will we see the benefits of the bird.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #36.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
033 08-05 06:34:13 35779x35794  61.5258°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15  +5D 0.0001858 1.00272227 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
034 08-06 10:49:12 35779x35795  61.5292°W  0.0241°S  0.052°    16 +28H 0.0001900 1.00271712 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
035 08-07 06:07:52 35779x35794  61.5357°W  0.0227°S  0.053°    15 +19H 0.0001748 1.00271533 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
036 08-08 05:40:57 35779x35794  61.5363°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15 +24H 0.0001730 1.00271139 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
No changes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> When will we see the benefits of the bird.


Some already are ... it has been in service and transmitting signals to customers since last Tuesday morning. My personal signal strength readings didn't jump much (about four points average). But P Smith's signal reading shows some improvement.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Well all TPS expect 19 went higher by 5 points or more TP 19 tooK a nose dive for me


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sun Aug 8 06:56:26 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10220.45586510 -.00000290 +00000-0 +10000-3 0 00508
2 36792 000.0500 263.2022 0001820 244.6062 271.6006 01.00270971000320
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 29:27:08 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35794.36 Perigee 35779.01 Gap 15.35 Average 0.24 above Nominal

Satellite Longitude 61.5535 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5574 West (at 12:23:35 EDT Monday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0032 deg/day West

(Note zero padded TLE number.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Weird TLE - #50 (?!).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Weird TLE - #50 (?!).


The "padded" TLEs seem to have a sequence of their own. The last five TLEs released were 0050, 36, 0047, 35 and 0035. (I missed 0035 and 0047 when they were released since 35 and 36, respectively, were available my the time I noticed the change.)


----------



## jack206 (Dec 6, 2008)

dbstv said:


> Well all TPS expect 19 went higher by 5 points or more TP 19 tooK a nose dive for me


What happen with transponder 19? About 4:00 am (ET) it has about 70% and then about 4:30am 0% here in Puerto Rico. All other transponder with the new satellite has about 40% more signal big improvement for us here in Puerto Rico.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #50.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
033 08-05 06:34:13 35779x35794  61.5258°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15  +5D 0.0001858 1.00272227 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
034 08-06 10:49:12 35779x35795  61.5292°W  0.0241°S  0.052°    16 +28H 0.0001900 1.00271712 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
035 08-07 06:07:52 35779x35794  61.5357°W  0.0227°S  0.053°    15 +19H 0.0001748 1.00271533 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
036 08-08 05:40:57 35779x35794  61.5363°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15 +24H 0.0001730 1.00271139 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
-50 08-08 10:56:26 35779x35795  61.5332°W  0.0160°N  0.050°    16  +5H 0.0001820 1.00270971 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
Just for history; nothing exiting here, little worst then previous TLE.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Sun Aug 8 23:38:04 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10221.15144440 -.00000292 +00000-0 +10000-3 0 00533
2 36792 000.0486 262.5859 0001802 244.5665 163.3480 01.00270682000323
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 36:23:53 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35794.36 Perigee 35779.17 Gap 15.20 Average 0.32 above Nominal

Satellite Longitude 61.5426 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5490 West (at 12:01:58 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0042 deg/day West

Still a zero padded TLE.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Epoch Tue Aug 10 05:12:42 EDT

```
ECHOSTAR 15
1 36792U 10034A   10222.38382017 -.00000295  00000-0  10000-3 0   378
2 36792 000.0457 262.5694 0001802 244.6075 248.1875 01.00270209   341
```
Time elapsed since epoch: 12:28:27 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35794.50 Perigee 35779.30 Gap 15.20 Average 0.46 above Nominal

Satellite Longitude 61.5642 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 61.5673 West (at 17:41:09 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Target Longitude 61.55 West +/-0.05 (Satellite is in box)

Average Driftrate 0.0059 deg/day West

Good to get back to non-padded numbers.
As the satellite is obviously in use and has been for a week I'll probably back off on tracking it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TLE #37.

```
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat    Inclin  Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
001 07-10 22:19:21   419x35833 109.0547°W  2.2364°S 49.246° 35414  +9H 0.7226119 2.26328392 10h 36m 14s (636.23 min)
002 07-10 23:37:42   418x35761 109.9919°W  2.5061°S 49.231° 35343  +1H 0.7222275 2.26835664 10h 34m 49s (634.82 min)
003 07-11 15:06:51  5982x35835 104.8710°W 17.4993°S 18.696° 29853 +16H 0.5470343 1.92608347 12h 27m 37s (747.62 min)
004 07-11 09:50:31  5989x35836   5.2214°E 18.3181°N 18.719° 29847 +19H 0.5468261 1.92566162 12h 27m 47s (747.78 min)
005 07-12 10:45:57 13671x35851 130.7610°W  8.7036°S  9.172° 22180 +25H 0.3561364 1.57992987 15h 11m 25s (911.42 min)
006 07-13 03:12:53 13569x35840 119.6626°E  2.0383°N  8.963° 22271 +16H 0.3582598 1.58428159 15h 08m 55s (908.92 min)
007 07-13 17:15:22 13568x35839 111.3897°E  3.3352°S  8.958° 22271 +14H 0.3582591 1.58431166 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
008 07-13 22:12:51 13568x35839 116.3895°W  3.3079°S  8.956° 22271  +5H 0.3582651 1.58430960 15h 08m 54s (908.90 min)
009 07-14 08:18:34 13569x35842 117.5524°W  6.4168°S  8.951° 22273 +12H 0.3582714 1.58416554 15h 08m 59s (908.98 min)
010 07-14 08:21:02 19694x35103  98.9034°W  0.7177°S  4.483° 15409  +0H 0.2280967 1.39855817 17h 09m 37s (1029.62 min)
011 07-15 16:02:23 34418x35819  62.7880°W  0.1716°N  0.321°  1401  +8H 0.0168876 1.02703500 23h 22m 05s (1402.8 min)
012 07-15 20:24:30 34384x35685  62.6989°W  0.1232°N  0.305°  1301  +4H 0.0157056 1.03016609 23h 17m 49s (1397.82 min)
013 07-15 21:58:30 34422x35828  62.7184°W  0.1992°N  0.343°  1406  +2H 0.0169404 1.02679616 23h 22m 25s (1402.42 min)
014 07-15 23:06:49 34420x35827  62.6752°W  0.1813°N  0.328°  1407  +1H 0.0169498 1.02685181 23h 22m 20s (1402.33 min)
015 07-16 03:08:39 34419x35818  59.9948°W  0.3043°S  0.327°  1399  +4H 0.0168547 1.02702649 23h 22m 06s (1402.10 min)
016 07-15 23:50:18 34419x35824  59.9999°W  0.3036°S  0.327°  1405 +45H 0.0169302 1.02691268 23h 22m 15s (1402.25 min)
017 07-16 14:15:03 35733x35800  62.3073°W  0.2280°S  0.265°    67 +14H 0.0008013 1.00343832 23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
019 07-16 15:29:11 35792x35827  62.5324°W  0.0181°N  0.048°    35  +1H 0.0004169 1.00190271 23h 57m 15s (1437.25 min)
018 07-16 18:00:00 35791x35807  62.3160°W  0.0222°N  0.040°    16  +2H 0.0001887 1.00229108 23h 56m 42s (1436.70 min)
020 07-17 14:47:45 35779x35793  62.3014°W  0.0210°S  0.046°    14 +21H 0.0001647 1.00273957 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
021 07-19 08:12:51 35789x35803  61.4987°W  0.0471°S  0.071°    14 +17H 0.0001647 1.00239095 23h 56m 33s (1436.55 min)
022 07-19 21:38:06 35792x35808  61.5787°W  0.0011°N  0.023°    16 +13H 0.0001881 1.00225368 23h 56m 45s (1436.75 min)
023 07-20 02:41:28 35794x35806  61.6434°W  0.0126°S  0.037°    12  +5H 0.0001496 1.00223376 23h 56m 47s (1436.78 min)
024 07-20 23:02:23 35777x35793  61.4656°W  0.0232°S  0.071°    16 +20H 0.0001849 1.00276851 23h 56m 01s (1436.2 min)
...
026 07-22 05:09:19 35772x35799  61.4908°W  0.0256°S  0.071°    27 +30H 0.0003163 1.00274686 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
027 07-22 21:15:08 35774x35798  61.4877°W  0.0172°S  0.068°    24 +16H 0.0002837 1.00275279 23h 56m 02s (1436.3 min)
028 07-24 12:43:52 35778x35796  61.5718°W  0.0260°S  0.060°    18 +39H 0.0002132 1.00270330 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
029 07-27 22:17:55 35778x35796  61.5666°W  0.0262°S  0.053°    18 +82H 0.0002156 1.00269289 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
030 07-30 01:00:30 35780x35797  61.5830°W  0.0210°N  0.044°    17 +51H 0.0001975 1.00265842 23h 56m 10s (1436.17 min)
031 07-30 04:04:47 35779x35796  61.5977°W  0.0185°S  0.048°    17  +3H 0.0001958 1.00269181 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
032 07-30 17:20:21 35779x35796  61.6054°W  0.0210°S  0.048°    17 +13H 0.0001936 1.00269024 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
033 08-05 06:34:13 35779x35794  61.5258°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15  +5D 0.0001858 1.00272227 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
034 08-06 10:49:12 35779x35795  61.5292°W  0.0241°S  0.052°    16 +28H 0.0001900 1.00271712 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
035 08-07 06:07:52 35779x35794  61.5357°W  0.0227°S  0.053°    15 +19H 0.0001748 1.00271533 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
036 08-08 05:40:57 35779x35794  61.5363°W  0.0212°S  0.051°    15 +24H 0.0001730 1.00271139 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
-50 08-08 10:56:26 35779x35795  61.5332°W  0.0160°N  0.050°    16  +5H 0.0001820 1.00270971 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
037 08-10 09:12:42 35779x35795  61.5268°W  0.0061°S  0.046°    16 +23H 0.0001802 1.00270209 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]61.55°W  (+/- 0.05°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.05°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]
```
The E15 orbit still little of final ; perhaps after the switchover they will finalize it ?


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

James Long said:


> Epoch Tue Aug 10 05:12:42 EDT
> 
> ```
> ECHOSTAR 15
> ...


----------



## flampher (Jul 23, 2010)

Is Echostar 15 running at full power ? I have been kind of disappointed with the signal gain


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Finally I got data to answer - from West Coast point of view:

[same setup used for all three tests, all values in dB, green color - added tpns, red - deleted]

```
tp	2/14/10	8/3/10	8/17/10
1	N	N	N
2	11.7	11.1	11.4
3	N	N	N
4	N	N	[COLOR="Lime"]13.2[/COLOR]
5	N	N	N
6	N	N	N
7	N	N	N
8	12.8	10.9	13.6
9	N	N	N
10	12.6	N	11.7
11	N	N	N
12	N	N	N
13	N	N	N
14	14.4	12.1	12.6
15	N	N	N
16	11.8	N	12.7
17	N	12.9	[COLOR="Lime"]13.7[/COLOR]
18	N	10.9	[COLOR="Lime"]11.2[/COLOR]
19	13	13.4	12.6
20	12.3	10.3	12.4
21	11.9	13.8	13.7
22	11.5	11.4	11.4
23	N	N	N
24	14.2	12.6	[COLOR="Red"]N[/COLOR]
25	11.7	12.4	12.7
26	N	11.6	[COLOR="Lime"]12[/COLOR]
27	13	10.9	12.3
28	N	N	[COLOR="Lime"]12.4[/COLOR]
29	12.4	13	13.2
30	11.5	11.9	11.8
31	13	10.9	12.3
32	12.5	N	12.5
```
Tpns 1,3,5,7,9,11,13,15 are spot beams not covering West Coast.


----------

